# UBER entering car repair/ paint body work arena



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

In an effort to keep its partner's on the road and improve the rider's experience, UBER is opening several paint / body and mechanical repair businesses. Coming to your city soon! UBER wants u driving so they are partnering with a national company in this endeavor. Now drivers can be advanced money on their vehicles for repairs and improvements and UBER will deduct payment directly from their earnings each week. UBER always wants to partner up and keep the drivers on the road! In addition UBER will need these facilities to maintain the robotic automobiles in the coming years. Your thoughts?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

1. Citation?

2. Actually there have been reports of the exact opposite: Uber disqualifying cars that some third-party database has shown have "frame damage."


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

My thoughts?

I have my own paint/body shop I do business with.

I don't drive _for_ Uber. I drive for me.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like the Uber leasing system that has blown up in drivers faces when they realize they are stuck working for Uber until those payments are completely pulled from their earnings. 

Secondly, if you're driving for a living, your probably in a car you're probably going to run into the ground anyway and if that is the case, there is no need to put thousands of $$$ into a new paint job.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Gives new meaning to Uber slave.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

I can see this turning out real well.



Uber: hey partner! There's a ding on your car... Go to our partner repair center and pay for our jacked up prices with your labor!

I can now def. see uber spinning this into "we only choose the best cars! Look at all of our cars! Pristine condition!" Yea no shit when people are driving to pay for the bills you charged them to fix their cars so they can drive for you. 

It's like they just put all these pyramid schemes together to make 1 big mega pyramid.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Is there a link to this story?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I can see this turning out real well.
> 
> Uber: hey partner! There's a ding on your car... Go to our partner repair center and pay for our jacked up prices with your labor!
> 
> ...


Even worse...
"Dear Partner,
We received anonymous feedback from one of your riders that you need shocks and struts.
Good news!
Now, as an alternative to being deactivated, WE will fix your car, FOR NO MONEY DOWN!..."


----------



## SurferDan (Apr 28, 2016)

It's like the GTA video games, pull in paint body, back on the road. Classic.


----------

